# GW does it once again!



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well they did it again! They raised the prices on their models!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Evidence?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Why so surprised? It's a given event every year


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Evidence?


Check the website! Land raiders went from 70 something to $89! Stormraven gunship is nearly $100 now. The evidence is right there!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Why so surprised? It's a given event every year


Yeah, but for the some of the models to be priced that much is fucking ridiculous. The previous prices I could deal with. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Heh, the previous prices were stupid.

Good job I don't need anything other than books from GW anymore :good:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

im looking at it now... obliterators have went down in price?. £33 to £31.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ravion said:


> Check the website! Land raiders went from 70 something to $89! Stormraven gunship is nearly $100 now. The evidence is right there!


Nope prices are exactly what they were last week, also had there been a price rise we would have known in advance as the stockists would get advanced warning, also historically price rises are at the start of july and are announced ahead of time. Maybe your memory is off.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

It might be that they have changed the prices based on the £ -> $ exchange rate or something.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

There are some very tiny 50p's showing on some units now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the prices in euros are exactly the same as they have been for a while, well not entirely some are cheaper. from what I can see at least, are you sure you are looking at your own countries version of the site?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

No change to Danish prices either.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I once got very frustrated looking at American prices without noticing my mistake. Found it out soon however, and was very relieved.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ravion said:


> Check the website! Land raiders went from 70 something to $89! Stormraven gunship is nearly $100 now. The evidence is right there!



I think you are looking at prices from another country. The USA site still has landraiders at $74. I know I made that mistake once looking at Canada's pricing then realized my mistake after a few minutes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Yup. Rule one for when you think the price went up check which country you're looking at on the site.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

US prices are the same.

Though, when I went on the site to check, the country was set to Canadian prices. It may have switched on you.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

okay my bad, for some reason it was for Canada. Don't know why. It wasn't like that last night. some one close or delete this thread.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oh I do this a lot.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You can always tell you're on the Canadian site because the room suddenly smells like maple syrup and hockey skates.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Mmmm maple syrup.


DeathKlokk said:


> You can always tell you're on the Canadian site because the room suddenly smells like maple syrup and hockey skates.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> You can always tell you're on the Canadian site because the room suddenly smells like maple syrup and hockey skates.


I love the smell of ice.... Not so much sweaty skates though.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

you should look at the AU and NZ sites, then you would have something to complain about


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Woodzee316 said:


> you should look at the AU and NZ sites, then you would have something to complain about


I have  more reason why I don't even play anymore. Just build and paint. No stress to make some crazy point / $$$ cost.

Course my nurgle knight and heldrake list will eventually get finished.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Woodzee316 said:


> you should look at the AU and NZ sites, then you would have something to complain about


I'm sure you mean, have a heart attack about. I had that happen once by mistake and all I could do was stare for 10 minutes before I noticed my mistake


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

The US prices are still the same. I just checked. Plus I got to talk with some of the US sales team managers a few weeks ago and they didn't mention anything about a price increase...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

An easy mistake to make, however G.W can raise their prices all they want, I'll just suck cock, for grey plastic rock!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> An easy mistake to make, however G.W can raise their prices all they want, I'll just suck cock, for grey plastic rock!


I wont suck it... but I am not above keeping it in my mouth until the swelling goes down ....:spiteful:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looked at the Aussie site and a few minor price increases but nothing extreme.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was mistaken on my last post Valten, previously released as a metal kit sold for 65$ Australian Dollars, now it is re-released for the Nagash; The End of Times series in combined Citadel Finecast and Plastic and now has risen in price to $110.00 Australian Dollars, that is about 85% price rise and in a cheaper medium to boot.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

that should be expected at this point. unfortunately, it was the straw that broke the horse's back for me, so I don't think I'll be spending any of my money on any GW products anytime soon. Consequently, this leaves me with more money to spend on other things I like, which really isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> I was mistaken on my last post Valten, previously released as a metal kit sold for 65$ Australian Dollars, now it is re-released for the Nagash; The End of Times series in combined Citadel Finecast and Plastic and now has risen in price to $110.00 Australian Dollars, that is about 85% price rise and in a cheaper medium to boot.


nah, they have been finecast for ages and the price hasnt changed.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The prices look the same from when I bought stuff on the 10th, US. Not to mention the receipt from my UFLGS lists it as 10% more than online, so he didn't raise prices. I really wish GW would put a store off campus, instead of a 2 hours drive OR 1 hr drive...into Kentucky.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> nah, they have been finecast for ages and the price hasnt changed.


Ok regardless on when they were re-released Valten, Citadel Finecast was supposed to be cheaper than metal and it was $65 Australian Dollars in metal and now it is CF-Plastic and it rose to $110 Aussie.

This is a brutal rip-off, explain that to the Aussies.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> Ok regardless on when they were re-released Valten, Citadel Finecast was supposed to be cheaper than metal and it was $65 Australian Dollars in metal and now it is CF-Plastic and it rose to $110 Aussie.
> 
> This is a brutal rip-off, explain that to the Aussies.


Thats easy, shit used to cost less than it does now, now stop stiring the pot, this thread was a mistake by the OP, prices havent risen, GW have not made any sweeping price changes for over two years apart from the paint range which was a price rise from the manufacturer that was passed on.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Ok regardless on when they were re-released Valten, Citadel Finecast was supposed to be cheaper than metal and it was $65 Australian Dollars in metal and now it is CF-Plastic and it rose to $110 Aussie.
> 
> This is a brutal rip-off, explain that to the Aussies.


Maybe Aussies are like Texans in the eyes of GW



bitsandkits said:


> Thats easy, shit used to cost less than it does now, now stop stiring the pot, this thread was a mistake by the OP, prices havent risen, GW have not made any sweeping price changes for over two years apart from the paint range which was a price rise from the manufacturer that was passed on.


Screw that keep it stirred till prices DO rise!!!!


----------

